# David Maslanka 1943-2017



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

A sad day for band junkies. I just learned that Maslanka passed away on August 2, 2017.

http://davidmaslanka.com/

In the great there are no composers that currently compose tonal music debate I frequently used him as an example of a very successful living tonal composer.

There are many samples of his music on YouTube. I posted a video of the United States Navy Band in a spectacular performance of his _Fourth Symphony_.


----------

